# Und nun ich auch



## Bad Girl (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
Ich bin zwar schon ne ganze Zeit hier unterwegs, aber jetzt will ich mich auch mal vorstellen.

Ich bin Daniela und 33 Jahre alt.

Nachdem wir ins Haus eingezogen waren und uns einigermaßen eingelebt hatten, stellten wir fest, das der Garten ziemlich trostlos war. Nach langen Überlegen (wir überlegten 18 Mo) entschieden wir (eher ich) ein Teich!
Mein Mann war gar nicht begeistert (Buddelei). Nach längerer Dikussion entschieden wir das uns ein Fertigteichbecken nicht zusagt. Also kam nur Teichfolie in Frage. 
Der erste Spatenstich erfolgte 2009. Dann hatten wir 9 Monate lang ein LOCH im Garten. BEi Starkregen etwas was ein Teich erahnen ließ, ansonsten aber nur ein Loch.
Im Frühjahr 2010 erfasste meinen Mann ein ungeahnter Tatendrang. Innerhalb von 6 Wochen hatten wir Loch- Folie-Kies-Pflanzen-Fische......hmmmm HURRA ein Teich.
Dann kam das Frühjahr 2011 und mein Mann beschloß das der Teich nicht mehr gefällt.
Es begann ein Änderungsmarathon. Der Hauptteich wurde um eine Flachwasserzone vergrößert, es kamm ein kleiner Fertigteich oberhalb dazu,den ein Bachlauf mit dem großen verband.
NUN::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
Schon recht schön, aber noch nicht perfekt.
Die Idee TEICH im TEICH kam nicht so gut. Also verbanden wir den 2 Fertigteich unterhalb mit einem Quellwasserlauf mit dem Großen.
Damit waren die Teiche bautechnisch fertig. Es folgten viele Änderungen im Aussenbereich und den Flachzonen. 

Nun haben wir eine Jebao Pumpe mit 10000l Leistung in 1,35 m sitzen, die einen 15000l Filter von Fischtec bedient. (danke Heiko)
Im Flachbereich arbeitet ein 3000l Filter der eigentlich als Wasserspiel gedacht war, mit dem 3. Teich zusammen .
Wir haben zwar jetzt nochleider eine milchig grüne Brühe, aber mit Dennerle und dem neuen Filter wirds hoffentlich wieder klar im Teich.

Bilder sind in meinem Album.


----------



## Springmaus (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

_Hallo,

na dann ein :Willkommen2

schönen Teich habt Ihr da_  wenn ich Ihn sehen könnte


----------



## Bad Girl (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

Ich arbeite dran
das endgültige Endergebnis mit fertigen Aussenbereich kommt morgen
nu ist es zu dunkel


----------



## Tomke (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

Moin und  herzlich Willkommen!

Dein Teich ist wirklich interessant, bin auf die nächsten Bilder gespannt!!
Unser Teichlein (750 l) ist auch noch ganz neu (März´11) und ich bearbeite jetzt schon meinen Freund auf Erweiterung. 
Allerdings hat er zur Zeit keine Lust nochmal zu Buddeln...vielleicht kommt das ja noch. Er meinte, nächstes Jahr...Nun, wär auch ok. Ich hätte doch so gerne mehr Platz für meine Fischies.
Wie genau habt Ihr denn die Teiche verbunden? Ich habe eine Wanne, die ich mit was Größerem verbinden möchte. Allerdings kann ich den Bachlauf nicht mehr verlegen, kann auch keinen Bachlauf zum neuen Teil in dem Sinne machen, da der Teich schon sehr tief (genauer gesagt Bodenhöhe) liegt.
Naja, werde beizeiten mal einen neuen Thread aufmachen.
Freue mich aber über alle Ideen und Vorschläge!

Bis bald,
Heike


----------



## Bad Girl (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

Wir hatten Glück und haben die Steigung des Grundstückes ausgenutzt


----------



## Bad Girl (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

So da die groben Arbeiten beendet sind, und es wieder hell ist, sind nun auch die letzten Bilder da.
Für Anregungen bin ich immer offen


----------



## Bad Girl (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

Man soll den Morgen nicht vor dem Abend loben. "Fertig" pah, von wegen . So, die Wasserspielpumpe mit 3000l wird ersetzt durch die Tiefpumpe mit 10000l. In die Tiefzone wird eine 16000l Pumpe installiert. Der untere Teich wird mit einem 15000l Filter versorgt (Und wieder Danke Heiko). Der 9 Watt UVC wird durch einen 2x36 Watt Filter ersetzt.
Neben dem Hauptteich wird die Edelrose (Hochzeitsgeschenk) versetzt, und dann kommt ein kleines Moorbeet dahin.
Sonst noch Fragen? :beten:beten


----------



## BadBoy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

Und ich darf wieder mal daran Arbeiten


----------



## Springmaus (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

_Hallo,

 genau so muss das !_


----------



## Tomke (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

Yieph!!   


Gruß, Heike


----------



## BadBoy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

Man gut das es euchFrauen gibt so werden wir Männer nie Arbeitslos


----------



## Bad Girl (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

So, nachdem wir ein BErechnungstool fanden und dieses mal mit Daten fütterten...........

ASCHE auf mein Haupt!!!!!
ICh revidiere hiermit meine Liter angabe von 6000l auf 17000l.....   
 



Ich bitte um ganze viel Vergezeihung


----------



## S.Reiner (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

Ich glaube das hat was mit dem § 2 zu tuhen Bad Boy dann mal rann und viel Spass


----------



## S.Reiner (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

Hee 11000 Unterschlagen aber das ist doch Gut Stille Reseven


----------



## BadBoy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

So groß sollte er gartnicht werden


----------



## Bad Girl (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

Haben Unterirdischen Schattenteich


----------



## Bad Girl (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

So setzten auch mal ein Update. Obere Fachzone vom Kies befreit und mit Sand befüllt. Damit die __ Muscheln sich wohlfühlen. 
Loch fürs Moorbeet ausgehoben (Ich hab auch geschaufelt)


----------



## Bad Girl (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

Hurra der Teich klart mit jedem Tag um wenige Zentimeter weiter auf. Habe eine ganze Masse von Pflanzen nachgesetzt und auch, da der Teich fst den ganzen Tag in der Sonne liegt,ein Segel über die 2 Fachzonen gespannt. Nun gibt es noch morgens und abends Sonne für die Flachzone. DIepralle Mittagssonne ist ausgesperrt. Erst Erfolge nach 2 Tagen schon sichtbar der Sand ist nicht mehr grün. sondern wieder schön gelb.

Werde aber jetzt 2 mal die Woche wieder füttern, das die Algen ja nun weniger werden.


----------



## Bad Girl (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

Nun schließt sie die rosaroten Pforten und kommt erst nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## Bad Girl (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

Hiermal der Unterschied von drei Monaten

 [/ATTACH]


----------



## sternchen30 (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

Hallo Daniela,
sehr schön eingewachsen. Den kleinen Teich sieht man fast nicht mehr, hab meinen Mann gestern auch mal angesprochen wegen einen kleinen Teich, der war nicht gerade erfreut, er war total genervt, da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen 
Kannst du mir Bilder senden von deinem Sonnensegel, würde mich Interessieren wie es aussieht.
Grüße Ingrid


----------



## sternchen30 (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

Hab das Bild mit den Sonnensegel gefunden.
Ich muss doch gestern blind gewesen sein, wie ich deine Bilder angesehen habe.


----------



## Bad Girl (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Und nun ich auch*

Kein Prob, habe neue Bilder drinne. Da sich in drei Monaten wirklich viel getan hat.


----------

